# Daisy



## sickbunny (Mar 25, 2011)

The vet put her to sleep yesterday. It's one thing when an animal is old, but when it's just a baby, it's hard. There was a song she loved having sung to her, and now I can never sing it again. So here it is, just for you Daisy, in rabbit heaven:


Daisy. Daisy, give me your answer do
I'm quite crazy, over my love for you.
It won't be a stylish marriage,
I can't afford a carriage.
But you'll look sweet ...
upon the seat ...
of a bicycle 
built
for two.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry your Daisy went to the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

I think you should continue to sing the song to Daisy, i'm sure she will hear you sing it and know it's for her.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 25, 2011)

We're so sorry for your loss. It's never easy losing a fur baby even when they've been with us for a long time. The hardest for us is when we've also lost a fairly young one too. Binky free little girl and rest in peace. I always think of and old Johnny Cash tune at these times, "I don't like it , but I guess things happen that way".


----------



## Saffy (Mar 25, 2011)

Binkie free little one x


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 27, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. Binkie free Daisy.


----------



## Aulyvia (Mar 29, 2011)

i'm sooo sorry, i haven't lost a bunny, and would just freak if one of mine left. i really dont know what i'm gonna do


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 29, 2011)

so sad! your little song brought a tear to my eye


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 31, 2011)

Awww, so sorry for your loss. Binky free little girl.

I'll give my "Daisy" an extra cuddle just in her honor. My Daisy is an Abby guinea piggy, but she'll do and she's loves to cuddle.


----------



## sickbunny (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone.

It's been so hard! 

Daisy LOVED to be held and cuddled. We spent the last three days constantly holding her because she was flopping in circles from the e-cuniculi, and she was only comfortable in our arms. I told Daisy as I waited in the doctors office that jesus wanted a bunny to snuggle and he picked her because she was such a good little bunny.

It seemed like everytime I turned around there were reminders. We got a new brand of bologna at the deli where I work, and everytime someone asked for Daisy bologna I cringed. My daughter was watching a movie and suddenly in the middle they played Daisys song and I sat at the kitchen table silently weeping and wanting to scream turn it off. I get too attached to my pets and i grieve really bad when one dies. My dog died last year but I handled it much better, she was 16, and we spent a nice last day together. But baby animals...

And I'm living in fear now and the nightmares not over. Her 8 month old sister Bella is very sick. They had pasteurella, pseudomonas, and e-cuniculi. The vet said Bella looked a little better, which was hopeful, but he is afraid she could take a sudden turn in the next month and go downhill like Daisy. And the past two weeks, instead of improving, she is getting sicker, she has been sneezing again and less energetic. I'm afraid, really afraid for her. Bella was always the sick one, and then Daisy went downhill, so what hope does Bella really have? I feel myself trying to emotionally distance myself from her because I fear she isnt going to make it, and I love her so much. I got sick with a cold when Daisy died from crying so much, and if I lose Bella now, I know the pain is going to be unbearable. It hurt my heart so bad I had chest pains when I held Daisy's cute little body and buried her, I will be sobbing a million tears if I have to look at sweet little Bellas face laying in a dirt hole. 

If you pray, pray that I dont have to post another memorial in this forum named Bella. pray that bella doesnt join daisy on a bicycle built for two. 

xox


----------



## sickbunny (Aug 10, 2011)

^ oh ....


today bella went to join daisy in bunny heaven. they are buried next to each other in the back yard by the fence where there are rose bushes all along the fence. they are together again like they were for so long when they first came here, they were in the same cage until they were 5 months, and then their cages were side by side.

bella was so unhappy when we came home with daisy put to sleep in a cardboard box next to her in the car. now they are together again, their bodies sleeping in graves next to each other and their souls reunited in heaven.

but oh, how we will miss them! 
oh how much we loved them!

the tears pour down my face because a light has gone out in my heart, a love and joy has left me, and it feels like life will never be the same again. what i wrote above has sadly come to pass, and a million tears flowed this afternoon...

bella has joined daisy on her bicycle built for two, and i am left here, remembering their sweet faces and the great love that poured out of those two little bodies to me~

diasy, watch out for bella~ no sitting on her head! and protect her like you always did as babies. she's yours now daisy, and we will miss you both so much... too much to bear!

love and kisses to the two sweetest girls ever~ xox


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry you have lost 2 precious rabbits .

You helped them live as long as they could - loving them, letting them know they were so important to you.

Binky together at the Rainbow Bridge Daisy and Bella.

Jo xx


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your bunnies. In April, my 7yr. old bunny had a similar thing. I spent 7 days staying up all night holding her so she wouldn't roll and kill herself. Eventually, after that whole week I realized the vet was right and it wasn't in Jelly's best interest, that she had no quality of life left. I had promised myself when she was little that I'd never put her to sleep, and i later found out it was the worst thing I have ever done. :'(

R.I.P. Bella and Daisy!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 5, 2018)

Was watching "Futurama" and Bender started singing "Daisy" so I thought of your little girl and we had to say goodbye to our last bunny we came from CA with so I was already in this frame of mind.


----------

